# Eclipes Editor: auto-funktionen funktionieren nicht mehr



## SamHotte (20. Sep 2011)

Hi Forum,

weder Google noch Sufu haben mich weiter geführt, vielleicht habt Ihr ja eine Idee:

Seitdem ich in den Optionen von Eclipse irgend etwas (ich weiß nicht mehr was) verändert habe, funktionieren manche der automatischen Editor-Funktionen nicht mehr. Beispielsweise werden bei Javadoc nach dem Tippen von "/**[enter]" die Tags nicht mehr automatisch erzeugt, oder es werden Checkstyle-Vorschläge (wie "add braces" bei Schleifen) nicht mehr erzeugt, wenn ich darauf klicke.

Hat einer eine Idee, wo ich die Einstellungen dafür wiederfinde?

Gruß
SamHotte


----------



## SlaterB (20. Sep 2011)

z.B.


----------



## SamHotte (20. Sep 2011)

Leider nein, da habe ich dieselben Einstellungen :-(


----------



## SlaterB (20. Sep 2011)

bist du auch in einer normalen Java-Datei unter normalen Bedingungen, funktioniert z.B. die automatische Formatierung, testweise Erzeugung von getter/setter?

> funktionieren manche der automatischen Editor-Funktionen nicht mehr
hmm, klingt ja danach..

ein Screenshot der Gesamtansicht mit Test-Klasse und Package-Explorer könnte evtl. Symbole mit Informationen enthalten


----------



## SamHotte (20. Sep 2011)

Bild hochladen geht hier aus der Arbeit leider nicht, aaber: in einer gerade neu erzeugten Testklasse (in anderem Projekt) funktioniert wieder alles *amkopfkratz* ... muss also in den projektspezifischen Einstellungen schlummern ...

/edit: "lustigerweise" passiert das auch nicht in jeder Quellcode-Datei, sondern bislang nur in einer. ich glaube, es spukt ^^


----------



## SlaterB (20. Sep 2011)

vielleicht die Datei leeren und neu aufbauen, Methode für Methode alles zurückkopieren


----------



## SamHotte (20. Sep 2011)

Ich glaube, ich hab's: die Methoden waren überschriebene, aber das "@Override"-Tag stand dort nicht mehr dran. Wenn ich in derselben Klasse eine neue, nicht überschriebene Methode baue, funzt alles.

Danke!


----------

